# Mudding in Canada



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ostacruiser frequents a mudding forum we are on and he makes some pretty sick mudding videos from Canada. They have some nice machines up there and ride hard!






.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Those guys know how ride! Taking my brother to DSO sat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

gedavis2 said:


> Those guys know how ride! Taking my brother to DSO sat.


They ride hard! This Saturday? Were heading to River Run tomorrow for Mudaholics. Next weekend at Down South is an event weekend.


----------

